# Union Flite vs Flite Pro?



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking at getting a new pair of bindings and was wondering if someone could fill me in on the differences between these two? Is the pro just made of better quality materials or are there any significant differences in design? Thanks!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> I'm looking at getting a new pair of bindings and was wondering if someone could fill me in on the differences between these two? Is the pro just made of better quality materials or are there any significant differences in design? Thanks!


The main difference is the highbacks. The Flite Pro has the highback from last year's Contact Pro. It's stiffer, and a bit lighter. 

Otherwise the bindings aren't very different.


----------



## Rob23 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just bought the union flite bindings. I have only been out once on them but i find they are awesome so far.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

When I was at the shop they were telling me about a better quality ankle strap on the flite pro vs the flite. An issue that I had with my older Burtons was they created a pressure point when cinched down.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> When I was at the shop they were telling me about a better quality ankle strap on the flite pro vs the flite. An issue that I had with my older Burtons was they created a pressure point when cinched down.


They are a little better. If you're worried about foot pain, I'd jump up to either the Contact, or the Force. Snowboarding hurts your feet, that's just the way it is. In my opinion, the majority of happy feet come from good boots, combined with good bindings. Sounds like you may be in need of a new pair of boots as well. 

Invest in good product and your feet will thank you.


----------



## lowfill707 (Nov 22, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> They are a little better. If you're worried about foot pain, I'd jump up to either the Contact, or the Force. Snowboarding hurts your feet, that's just the way it is. In my opinion, the majority of happy feet come from good boots, combined with good bindings. Sounds like you may be in need of a new pair of boots as well.
> 
> Invest in good product and your feet will thank you.


thats a fact, but i know what he means. i had a pair of burton triads that killed me with with ankle strap pinching and also mild calf bite. with the same boots in the atlas bindings i have no issues at all. i can crank them down till my feet go numb but no pinching. to the OP, not to take business away from your local shop, but you can find some crazy deals through the online vendors on last years models of some of the higher end models that might be worth while to check out.


----------



## Rob23 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just bought the Flites, I've only used them once but I didn't find any problem with the ankle straps pinching or hurting my feet. I have brand new Thirytwo Lashed boots so maybe those give me some protection.


----------

